# what is a td03 turbo? and where does it come from?



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ok...a guy who owns a performance shop in my town told me that he has an almost brand new TD03 turbo...he said it is ball bearing, and will sell it to me to put on my ga16...what is this turbo, and what does everyone think about it?
thanks
tommy


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Well, I'm gonna assume its a mitsubishi turbo, since it follows the Mitsubishi turbo housing nomenclature (TD04, TD05, TD06.) That being said, by the name it appears to be quite a small turbo, as the final # usually represents the size, making this turbo smaller than the 14b (which is reasonably sized, but nothing grandly large.) and maybe even smaller than a 9b (3kgtvr4 turbo, tiny) I've never heard of the turbo specifically though, so maybe he meant a t3 or t03


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Another issue.*

Many of the mitsubishi turbo's have proprietary flanges when they are from OEM applications, this means you will have to have a flange made to use it. 

I realize many people are looking for cheap alternatives, but there is already a cheap, proven turbo to use. You can easily source a Blue Bird/Avenir T25 and they flanges are a dime a dozen, in fact many of the offered manifold's use or can use this flange.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wes said:


> Many of the mitsubishi turbo's have proprietary flanges when they are from OEM applications, this means you will have to have a flange made to use it.
> 
> I realize many people are looking for cheap alternatives, but there is already a cheap, proven turbo to use. You can easily source a Blue Bird/Avenir T25 and they flanges are a dime a dozen, in fact many of the offered manifold's use or can use this flange.


Amen.

Tommy, I told you, if you're not gonna do it right, don't bother wasting your money, especially since you don't have that much to spend.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

if i wanna use a t25 and dont want alot of power, ide do it...but i want a T3...they make excellent power and the lag isnt much at all...a t25 is simply too small for the power that im looking for, and a t28 is way too hard to find...this is why im looking for other options before i go ahead and buy the t3...just askin...cause i found the td03 for 125...in perfect condition...who would turn that down?
tommy

oh mike...i am doin it right...youll see


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

FInd a T3 from an old Ford. .48 exhaust housing, 60trim compressor wheel. Can be found on EBAY and other places for about $100-$200. Standard T3 flange too. 

What kind of power are you looking to make? The T25 will support well over 200 WHP.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> if i wanna use a t25 and dont want alot of power, ide do it...but i want a T3...they make excellent power and the lag isnt much at all...a t25 is simply too small for the power that im looking for, and a t28 is way too hard to find...this is why im looking for other options before i go ahead and buy the t3...just askin...cause i found the td03 for 125...in perfect condition...who would turn that down?
> tommy
> 
> oh mike...i am doin it right...youll see



A T25 can support more hp than your engine can handle. Look at some of the numbers SR20s are producing with T25s.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Chimmike is right, with proper tuning, a t25 can make 275 whp (Secret Services did it on a RWD SR20), and 275 is more than you'll ever need on a ga16de-powered car.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> if i wanna use a t25 and dont want alot of power, ide do it...but i want a T3...they make excellent power and the lag isnt much at all...a t25 is simply too small for the power that im looking for, and a t28 is way too hard to find...this is why im looking for other options before i go ahead and buy the t3...just askin...cause i found the td03 for 125...in perfect condition...who would turn that down?
> tommy
> 
> oh mike...i am doin it right...youll see


a Td03 is NOT a T3 dude. a Td03 is a mitsu turbo, a T3 is a garrett turbo.


see what I mean about knowing what is what before buying parts?

Don't buy a rebuilt turbo. trust me on this one. And don't buy that td03. there's a reason it's only 125, and decent turbos are at least 250 (T25s, for example)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> a Td03 is NOT a T3 dude. a Td03 is a mitsu turbo, a T3 is a garrett turbo.
> 
> no no no...i didnt mean to sound like a t3 and a td03 was the same...my bad..i knew there were differences..thats why i started this thread


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lol alright dude....sometimes you scare me, hahaha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea this setup will scare you when im done with it...haha...ill make you wanna throw that T28 out the window  hahahaha


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yea this setup will scare you when im done with it...haha...ill make you wanna throw that T28 out the window  hahahaha



is that so? I hope you've got an engine to handle the power you'll need to put out................ LOL


----------

